# Cruze Diesel Resale Value???



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

If you haven't run the numbers lately, DON'T! We've had our Cruze just over one year and we've got 25k miles on it. For kicks, I checked resale value on Kelley Blue Book and was shocked at how much it cost me to drive my Cruze for a year. Selling it ouright, could only bring me $19,500 and trade value was only $17,300. My Cruze has all the options including sun roof, navigation and premium audio and door sill lighting. So, we paid $28,500 for it and if I traded it now, It would have cost me $10k in depreciation plus about $4,000 in monthly payments. Pretty depressing. 

This is a car we'll keep for a long, long time.

EDIT: For kicks, I checked NADA values and it appears they like my car a little better with about $18500 in trade and $21500 in outright sale value.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Doesn't matter who produced it, most vehicles lose 30% of (window sticker) value as they cross the curb leaving the dealer.
I'm hopeful you didn't pay window sticker and any taxes and license fees went into the round file so don't figure that into the total.

Nothing has changed.......30% has always been the number.......there are exceptions, but in the everyday driver catagory this is it.

Don't look up value.....makes you crazy and you didn't buy it to sell it anyways.......just enjoy it.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't expect the CTD to hold the resale value that VW TDI's do honestly. 

There's a whole "culture" of people that go after the VW TDI's that has been build over the course of decades which the CTD doesn't have at all.

With that being said I think it's a quality car and I'm hoping to get 15 years out of mine in the rust belt with excellent care.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad. Trade in on mine is about $10,000 lol


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Take any car...drive it for a year or say 12,000 miles. You'll drop at least 25%-30% minimum. This is no shocker. Every veicle does thus. It's OK though, I'm not selling mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The options - sunroof, premium stereo, lighted door sills, etc. are actually worth -0- for trade value. Yes dealers advertise them on their used cars but they won't pay for them during trade. Remember the CTD and LTZ are the top end models and as such they will lose their trade/resale value far faster than the LS or 1LT with no "options".


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> If you haven't run the numbers lately, DON'T! We've had our Cruze just over one year and we've got 25k miles on it. For kicks, I checked resale value on Kelley Blue Book and was shocked at how much it cost me to drive my Cruze for a year. Selling it ouright, could only bring me $19,500 and trade value was only $17,300. My Cruze has all the options including sun roof, navigation and premium audio and door sill lighting. So, we paid $28,500 for it and if I traded it now, It would have cost me $10k in depreciation plus about $4,000 in monthly payments. Pretty depressing.
> 
> This is a car we'll keep for a long, long time.
> 
> EDIT: For kicks, I checked NADA values and it appears they like my car a little better with about $18500 in trade and $21500 in outright sale value.


I would consider that high.... I bought my cruze for 20k without the warranty or tax and It's worth 14... so that seems a lot better than where most of us are at lol

NADA is typically always a little bit higher than KBB but the dealers will normally use KBB because of that reason.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Good thing my plan is to drive it a quarter-million miles over the course of 10 years, then pass it on to my daughter when she's 16. By the time she's done with it, its value will be measured by the pound at the scrap yard rather than by KBB or NADA.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought mine to have a reasonable trade in the next 3 years. Might be trading in the escape instead. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> I bought mine to have a reasonable trade in the next 3 years. Might be trading in the escape instead.


I need to get my Cruze paid off so I can get the wife a Traverse or Acadia in a couple years. Her '05 Town & Country is approaching 150,000, but still running well, but I'm not sure I'll trust it to hit 250,000. I just replaced all pads/rotors/calipers, the fuel pump, and everything bolted to the front of the motor except the power steering pump, though, so as long as the motor and transmission hold up, it's basically like driving a new van now. If I have to replace it before the Cruze is paid off, it will require trading in my Jeep, along with the current van, to get it done, and that's not something I'm willing to do unless it's an emergency.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually want to trade in my escape for a half ton but I know the gf wants to trade it in and get a Ford Edge. I'll have to work some magic


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When I started buying new cars back in '77, I made the decision to run each one of them for 100K miles. 100K seems to be another magic number in car values. After that, the value hits rock bottom, but by then, I've had a lot of years of good transportation, so the $500 I get for each one is a given.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I discovered this awhile ago, just ran my trade value again and it sits at $15,636 after a year and a month of owning it.

The saddest part is I ran the 13 Focus ST I had that I traded in for the Cruze. It's worth $16,336 as a trade and it's a year older and the sticker was lower. I also added an additional 21,000 miles on top of the Cruze mileage to see what it would be worth if I had kept it.

This car better either run forever or get flattened by a semi when it's parked on the side of the road (thank you GAP insurance.) 

I love my car, I really do, but that is just plain bad. If I were to buy another, it would probably be used with very low mileage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> When I started buying new cars back in '77, I made the decision to run each one of them for 100K miles. 100K seems to be another magic number in car values. After that, the value hits rock bottom, but by then, I've had a lot of years of good transportation, so the $500 I get for each one is a given.


yeah, everyone is still in fear of the magic 100k number


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I discovered this awhile ago, just ran my trade value again and it sits at $15,636 after a year and a month of owning it.
> 
> The saddest part is I ran the 13 Focus ST I had that I traded in for the Cruze. It's worth $16,336 as a trade and it's a year older and the sticker was lower. I also added an additional 21,000 miles on top of the Cruze mileage to see what it would be worth if I had kept it.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you man... I would not buy this again knowing the reesale value that it holds (or doesn't for that matter) I love the car don't get me wrong but the value just in 8 months has already gone down 6k lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I live in snow country. Worst case scenario I "accidentally" slide into a ditch or something.


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

money_man said:


> I live in snow country. Worst case scenario I "accidentally" slide into a ditch or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Then you gotta deal with the insurance companies, not sure which headache I would prefer lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. I'll make sure I hit something real good. On the front corner so it twists the body. I'm a pro at destroying a car 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I run all my vehicles to well over 150,000 to 200,000 miles before trade in, so resale never meant much to me.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought my lightly optioned CTD new in December 2013 for $23,400. I just got my property tax and the Revenue Department valued it at $24,500 at 1 year old. I plan to have the assessment reviewed. Strange.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jalaner said:


> I bought my lightly optioned CTD new in December 2013 for $23,400. I just got my property tax and the Revenue Department valued it at $24,500 at 1 year old. I plan to have the assessment reviewed. Strange.


i remember when i first heard that some americans had to pay property tax on vehicles, lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm planning on passing before Capital One sees my CRUZE paid off so its all relative.:th_salute:


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

I know this is a diesel discussion, but is just bought my 2014 2LT for $14,987. Car sticker end for 26,005 after destination charge. Sounds like the diesel may be faring a little better. This is why I've never owned new


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

LS6rally said:


> I know this is a diesel discussion, but is just bought my 2014 2LT for $14,987. Car sticker end for 26,005 after destination charge. Sounds like the diesel may be faring a little better. This is why I've never owned new


Used? Can't imagine them giving that kind of discount on their number 1 selling car. 

Window sticker on my car was over $22K, its worth less than $10K now approaching 3 years of ownership(next april). Sure I did not pay window sticker but thats some really bad resale value. My car depreciates more every month that I pay in payments.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Resale doesn't bother me since I keep vehicles until they're so depreciated they would sell for under $1000 anyway. I put 223,000 on my prior car (which I still own as a backup) and 253,000 on the one before it. 

I say wring every dollar possible out of a vehicle purchase! LOL


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

LS6rally said:


> I know this is a diesel discussion, but is just bought my 2014 2LT for $14,987. Car sticker end for 26,005 after destination charge. Sounds like the diesel may be faring a little better. This is why I've never owned new


Unless everyone else got hosed on there cruze.. how did you get it for 15k brand new?? they need to add about another 10k to that price tag..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Unless everyone else got hosed on there cruze.. how did you get it for 15k brand new?? they need to add about another 10k to that price tag..



Like me you missed the last part about them buying used. Around me I can pick from dozens of 2014 or 2013 cruze 2LT or LTZ with less than 30K mileage for around 14-16K.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As it sits now, I paid $26K out the door for mine and trade in is about $10K which translates to roughly $0.175 per mile. I don't think that's too bad. That cost per mile will keep dropping as I add more miles too.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Man you guys got wicked deals. Mine was $27500 before any taxes or warranties 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

A lot of interest in resale value and you're right...didn't but it to trade it. However, I've never had any of my new cars depreciate as badly as this one. I usually have traded my cars within 3 years, but this car will be "upside down" as the dealers term it, in 3 years, in other words, I will still owe more than the car is worth. No problem, just drive it til it drops!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> As it sits now, I paid $26K out the door for mine and trade in is about $10K which translates to roughly $0.175 per mile. I don't think that's too bad. That cost per mile will keep dropping as I add more miles too.


diesel you done your timing belt yet??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> diesel you done your timing belt yet??


No, i am probably going to wait until 120K or so. I will probably pop the cover off to have a look.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> No, i am probably going to wait until 120K or so. I will probably pop the cover off to have a look.


No waiting! More doing


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Man you guys got wicked deals. Mine was $27500 before any taxes or warranties
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Timing is everything. Also we got "Canadian" pricing which is always a good 10-15% higher than US. Heck our dollar is worth 12% less right now! 

I bought mine in September when they offered 0% for 84 mos. Got the car for $27,097 CAD out the door price. I did not add any of the dealer warranties or insurance. So that is my final cost to own. I love 0% interest!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> No, i am probably going to wait until 120K or so. I will probably pop the cover off to have a look.


I would be willing to bet that your timing belt will look almost as good as new, I think the recommended change interval is more for those that put low miles on and the belt dries out over the years. 

Let us know what you find when you do check.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Belts stretch and loosen up... Back when I had a Mazda Protege in the 1990s, I remember mechanics mentioning they would be loose and easy to pull off with their hands. The recommended interval was 60K. 

I dithered at one stage, and had one snap at 65K, and I drove regularly, around 25K a year. I suppose it was a non-interference engine because no harm was done.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I figure that the recommended interval would include a lot more hours of engine running and years of weather than my driving habits would do.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm not gonna take a chance on destroying my engine and just get it done at the recommended interval.

I've been trying to stay pretty close to the book. The fuel filter I still have not done yet even though it recommends 30k. I have just shy of 37k and it shows 7% remaining though, so it shall be soon.


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

I recently found two certified used 2014 diesels near me.

One for $21,998 with only 8,875 miles and another one for $21,847 with 2,845 miles.

Both have leather, nav, remote start and back up camera.

Pulling the trigger soon! Just waiting on a resolution with GM and my lemon of a Cruze Eco


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> I recently found two certified used 2014 diesels near me.
> 
> One for $21,998 with only 8,875 miles and another one for $21,847 with 2,845 miles.
> 
> ...


leather is standard


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MKsmn515 said:


> I recently found two certified used 2014 diesels near me.
> 
> One for $21,998 with only 8,875 miles and another one for $21,847 with 2,845 miles.
> 
> ...


I think you could get a brand new one for the same price because of the rebates, but I am not sure if the certified warranty makes a used one more attractive.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

After buying used certified for decades I only buy new now. A highly rebated 2014 CTD is a bargain. All of my used buys had vibrations, noises, oil usage etc that the dealer would not fix because they were "normal". My new purchase CTD and Vibe don't have these issues and any problems are fixable under warranty.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

boraz said:


> i remember when i first heard that some americans had to pay property tax on vehicles, lol


Boraz, that's only in some states. In my state (Ohio), there is no automobile property tax. We only have to pay an annual license plate fee. It runs somewhere around $50 a year.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't pay that here either in PA, never heard of that


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Indiana charges you based on the year of the vehicle and the MSRP.

BMV: Excise Tax Rates


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kexlox said:


> Indiana charges you based on the year of the vehicle and the MSRP.
> 
> BMV: Excise Tax Rates


VA too. Along with yearly emissions inspections and plate fees. Sometimes a city tax too. Ugh.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

karm said:


> Boraz, that's only in some states. In my state (Ohio), there is no automobile property tax. We only have to pay an annual license plate fee. It runs somewhere around $50 a year.


$53 if you do it by mail. No property tax. No emissions testing. Just sales tax when you buy the car. Of course having every police department in the area with plate cameras doesn't mean the gubermint isn't sticking its nose in your business.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

With the new 20% off promo, there are dealers around here selling new 20014's for less than I own on mine exactly 1 year old. 

Even if the car never depreciated a penny (one could only wish lol) and making the payments for the next year, the car would still be negative several grand. Just never thought the Cruze would drop so bad. 

Its just not a pretty picture. 

However, look up the resale on a VW TDi...it spanks the Cruze. The Cruze is a better car.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

When I got my CTD July 1st they had a silver one there too, Same as mine in every other way. IT'S STILL THERE! and discounted to $19,500 May even go lower if no one gets it before the 15s are on the lot.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

karm said:


> Boraz, that's only in some states. In my state (Ohio), there is no automobile property tax. We only have to pay an annual license plate fee. It runs somewhere around $50 a year.


hence the word some.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

The true resale for the CTD wont be relevant for another 4-6 years when more are on the market. It's still kind of a niche car as many people have no idea it even exists or what the benefits of a diesel are. Right now with fuel prices down, longevity is its only benefit. People need to take a chill pill about the BS resale value of a new model car.


----------

